# Old Country Wrangler Temps (again)



## toad359 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello guys. I know this has been discussed before but looking for a tune up....

I have a wrangler, have done about 4 cooks and like it. My issue is this; the temps run about 30-50 higher on the EXHAUST side for about an hour. I'm using two calibrated digital thermos that are held off the grate about 1/2 inch. After about an hour the temps even out to about 15 degrees but every time I add fuel I get the huge spike again. 

I have 3 tuning plates. I put two of them all the way on the exhaust end and one about an inch or two split towards the fire box. On my last cook I even put a baking pan of water on top of the plates on the exhaust end. I have sealed the CB and FB. I'm using a charcoal basket using the design I've seen on other post. It gives me 2 1/2 to 3 hours pretty steady.

Any ideas or fixes I may have missed. In spite of the temps I've cooked great butts, ribs and a brisket. 

Thanks, Smoke On!


----------



## big k-dawg (Mar 19, 2016)

I think you may need additional Tunning Plates to even out the temperature throughout the cooking chamber! I have five 4 inch Tunning Plates 15.75 inch and I am having pretty even temps except at the butt end of the exhaust! I hope this suggestion helps! :-)


----------



## toad359 (Mar 20, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ toad359
__ Mar 20, 2016






Here's the current setup. Three tuning plates, the charcoal pan used as a diffuser and a water pan. This gives me temps within 5-10 degrees after about one hour. So by the time my fire is ready and the CB to temp it's pretty even.  It still gets hotter on the exhaust end in the beginning but evens out nicely.

Thanks


----------



## glocksrock (Mar 20, 2016)

The temps are hottest near the firebox, and right where the stack is, I tried not to place anything right near the stack if I could help it, but maybe using a tuning plate with a water pan underneath it would help even out your temps.


----------



## toad359 (Mar 20, 2016)

Yep. If you look at the last post with pics that's what I came up with. The firebox side always was cooler. I have digital thermo on each end and a Tru Tell mounted in the lid. I've been real happy with this set up. Most of it was just getting used to my smoker. Im amazed how each is a little different and like reading about other folks experiences and fixes!


----------

